# ordu fit question



## lukevill (Apr 22, 2007)

just bought a 54cm ordu frame. i am 5'9 and after getting the frame and 76 seatpost i am worried that the effective TT length will be too long. any ideas before i build or sell? thanks!


----------



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

Dont really have an answer but maybe a comparison will help. I'm 5' 7" and my Ordu is a 51cm. I had the same concerns so I went to a LBS in my area and had it fitted via their computer system with proper angles and such. They said it's fine. They didn't sell it to me, so no advantage for them to mislead me. I've been on it for about 6 months and have done four TT's and lots of practice. It feels great. I, like you, thought when I got it, it was 1 size too big, but I'm very happy with it.


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

megmarc said:


> Dont really have an answer but maybe a comparison will help. I'm 5' 7" and my Ordu is a 51cm. I had the same concerns so I went to a LBS in my area and had it fitted via their computer system with proper angles and such. They said it's fine. They didn't sell it to me, so no advantage for them to mislead me. I've been on it for about 6 months and have done four TT's and lots of practice. It feels great. I, like you, thought when I got it, it was 1 size too big, but I'm very happy with it.


Would you mind telling me what your inseam is? I am considering a 2007 Ordu in 51, but am afraid that super long length from the center of the BB to the TOP of the seat tube will be too long to get proper saddle height


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

lukevill said:


> just bought a 54cm ordu frame. i am 5'9 and after getting the frame and 76 seatpost i am worried that the effective TT length will be too long. any ideas before i build or sell? thanks![/QUOTE
> 
> The 54cm Ordu is designed for inseams from 30" to 34"
> I'm 6' 1" with a 33" inseam and I ride a 54cm Ordu... Fits perfect.
> ...


----------



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

*inseam*

I'm not sure if this is exactly what you are asking but the inseam for my pants in 29 inches.


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

megmarc said:


> I'm not sure if this is exactly what you are asking but the inseam for my pants in 29 inches.


Wow - same as mine. So you're saying that you can push the seatpost far enough into the frame with your leg length so that the seat is the proper height? This is a 2007 Model Orbea Ordu, right? What length cranks do you use? If you get a chance, I'd love to know the following:
How much of the actual seatpost sticks out from the top of the seat tube? What is the distance from the center of your bottom bracket to the top of your seat measured along the seat tube (straight line measurement)?

I ask because I really want to purchase a size 51 frame and thought that a guy with short legs like me wouldn't be able to push the seatpost far enough into the seat tube to get a proper fit, though the top tube is PERFECT for me...


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

rhauft said:


> lukevill said:
> 
> 
> > just bought a 54cm ordu frame. i am 5'9 and after getting the frame and 76 seatpost i am worried that the effective TT length will be too long. any ideas before i build or sell? thanks![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

OK I'll check out the specifics measurements tomorrow and get back to you. My Ordu is last years model, not the 2007 My cranks are 170's and the seat post has been cut down to enable the saddle to sit lower that with the original seat post length. I cant recall how much was cut off but it was done by the LBS so as to get down to my proper fit. They started with my Orca 51 frame as a starting point and then I used the computer to get my fit exact for the Ordu. I was probably luckky in that I bought it on EBay not knowing that usually people order one size down. But the LBS was able to get the perfect fit by cutting down the seat post and then everything else fell in order just fine. 

I'll get the specific measurements and email you tomorrow with them.

Not saying it's right for you but it fits me perfect according to the LBS and I didn't buy it from them, but do buy most everything else from them.


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

megmarc said:


> OK I'll check out the specifics measurements tomorrow and get back to you. My Ordu is last years model, not the 2007 My cranks are 170's and the seat post has been cut down to enable the saddle to sit lower that with the original seat post length. I cant recall how much was cut off but it was done by the LBS so as to get down to my proper fit. They started with my Orca 51 frame as a starting point and then I used the computer to get my fit exact for the Ordu. I was probably luckky in that I bought it on EBay not knowing that usually people order one size down. But the LBS was able to get the perfect fit by cutting down the seat post and then everything else fell in order just fine.
> 
> I'll get the specific measurements and email you tomorrow with them.
> 
> Not saying it's right for you but it fits me perfect according to the LBS and I didn't buy it from them, but do buy most everything else from them.


Cool...thanks so much - these measurements will be the deciding factor. I have it on good authority that the 06 frame has the exact same geometry as the 07 I am looking at, so this will help immensely - beyond that, if you get a chance, I'd love to know what you think of the frame in general like ride characteristics, speed, aerodynamics, etc...are the down tube and seatstays pretty flat and aero or round?


----------



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

The seatpost extends 6 cm from the top of the seat bracket to the top of the seatpost.
The distance between the top of the seat bracket and the middle of my saddle is 10 cm.
The distance between the middle of my bottom bracket and the middle of my saddle is 69 cm.

I would consider the seat stays as normal and everything else as aero.

I love the frame but it is the only TT bike I've been on so dont really have a frame of reference. It is reasonably stiff and handles well. I would say in general, it alone, without benefit of special wheels, aero helmet, skinsuit, etc. is around 2-2.5 miles per hour faster than my Orca on a 40 km TT.


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

megmarc said:


> The seatpost extends 6 cm from the top of the seat bracket to the top of the seatpost.
> The distance between the top of the seat bracket and the middle of my saddle is 10 cm.
> The distance between the middle of my bottom bracket and the middle of my saddle is 69 cm.
> 
> ...


Thanks SOOOO MUCH for all of the info. This confirms that the frame geometry of your 06 is the same as the 07. BIG PROBLEM here is this: You said the distance from the middle of the bottom bracket to the middle of your saddle is 69cm or 690mm...if you add on 170mm crank arms at their lowest position in line with the seat tube, that total is 690+170= 860mm or 86cm, which is nearly 34 inches. But you mentioned that your inseam was 29 inches...that's a 5 inch discrepancy. My inseam really is 29 inches and so if i had the bike set up as you do, the seatpost would be a full 5 inches too high. Are you positive your inseam is 29 inches....just don't quite get it....
Thanks again for all of the info on the bike itself.


----------



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

Well I have to admit that doesn't make sense but I just measured the distance from the top of my pedal at the lowest spot to the middle of the saddle and it is 34 inches. I also had my wife measure my inseem and it is 29 inches. I cant explain why it works but it fits perfect. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that in a tt I ride on the front of the saddle and am leaning way forward. Your numbers are accurate but it works. Just for comparison I measured my 51 Orca and it's also 34 inches. Not sure how to explain.


----------



## phototravel (Aug 18, 2006)

megmarc said:


> Well I have to admit that doesn't make sense but I just measured the distance from the top of my pedal at the lowest spot to the middle of the saddle and it is 34 inches. I also had my wife measure my inseem and it is 29 inches. I cant explain why it works but it fits perfect. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that in a tt I ride on the front of the saddle and am leaning way forward. Your numbers are accurate but it works. Just for comparison I measured my 51 Orca and it's also 34 inches. Not sure how to explain.


Well, now that you've got me measuring (or I got you measuring...or?) I measured the distance from the top of my pedal to the top of my seat on MY Orca and it's about 829 mm or 32.6 inches (not the 29 of my inseam), so the mystery is beginning to clear up...so on your Orca AND your Ordu, that same distance for you is 860mm. So here is the BIG question: If I were to ride this same bike (51 Ordu), I would need to lower the seatpost by about 30mm (3cm) compared to your setup...your set up has the seatpost extending 6cm from the top of the seat tube post clamp according to what you told me already....the question is, if you had to insert the seatpost farther into the frame (I'm not asking you to, by the way, I just need to know if you think it's possible) could it be inserted 3 MORE cm so that just 3 cm is showing, as it would need to be with MY setup? This REALLY is the key question that I've tried to get answered, and I will restate it: can the bike be set up so that there is 829 mm from the top of the pedal with a 170mm crank arm at it's lowest point, to the top of the saddle, or can the seatpost just not be inserted far enough to achieve this goal?

Also, my frame dealer told me that one other issue might be that even if I can get the proper seatpost height, it will be very low so that the meatiest part of my inner thigh will be closest to the seapost clamp on the frame, and apparently, this clamp is large and sticks out and may rub my inner thigh...is this true? Is the clamp super obtrusive and can you see that being an issue?

Finally, thanks so much for all of your time. I will look into contacting you privately because there's something I'd like to give you as a token of my appreciation for you taking out the time to talk...


----------



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

No and No. I dont think my seat post can be lowered anymore. When I took the bike to my LBS they told me I might have a problem as most people buy a TT bike one size down. As it turns out they cut it down and by luck it fits perfect. But they did say they cant cut it down anymore. I dont know why as it looks like it could be cut down at least another 3 cm, but they said no more.

My thigh does periodically drag on the top tube but not on the seatpost bracket. Thanks for your nice offer but that's not necessary. I live in the Midwest and its just fun to talk to someone about racing when its 15 degrees outside. Good luck. I absolutley love my two Orbeas. Cant wait till Spring.


----------

